# Gentoo no Brasil

## leandro

Há muitos brasileiros por aqui?   :Smile: 

----------

## ruina

Sim   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nihues

Mais um   :Laughing: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Outro

----------

## fernandotcl

Aqui  :Very Happy: 

Faz uma enquete, do tipo, "Qual é seu país de origem?". As opções podem ser: "Brasil, Portugal, Moçambique, Angola, Timor Leste, Outros".

----------

## jcarlos

mais um brasileiro   :Razz: 

----------

## leandro

fernando, 

legal sua idéia.. estou colocando a enquete agora   :Wink: 

----------

## Gilson

Opa,mais um   :Smile:  .

----------

## zerocow2

Olha mais um aki!

eu entre aqui, periodicamente...

mas, eu não sou fã de postar não...

----------

## MetalGod

portugues aqui faz mal ? afinal de contas partilhamos a mesma lingua e somos amigos nao e' verdade ?

----------

## oompawampa

Sou do Brasil também !!! e gentoista !!!!

----------

## leandro

Nossa, meu tópico renasceu!   :Smile: 

MetalGod, português não faz mal não. Só perguntei por curiosidade.   :Wink: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Por acaso era bem ver pessoas de paises tais como Timor, Angola e Moçambique... sempre me questionei como andam as coisas de GNU/Linux por aquelas zonas do mundo.

----------

## Ayer Killing Spree

Brasil

----------

## danbroken

Brasileiro também, moro em Brasília - DF

----------

## philosophus

Opa, eu também. E este ano vamos papar a taça de novo hehehe.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AlipioLuiz

Brasileiro++

----------

## Xisto

Brazuca =)

 *GothicKnight wrote:*   

> Por acaso era bem ver pessoas de paises tais como Timor, Angola e Moçambique... sempre me questionei como andam as coisas de GNU/Linux por aquelas zonas do mundo.

 

seria show mesmo =)...

sera que tem alguem que usa linux na ilha da madeira ??

----------

## MetalGod

claro que usam a madeira tb e' desenvolvida   :Embarassed: 

----------

## diogot

Mais um brasileiro perdido nos milhões de posts dos forums do gentoo

----------

## S4M4R0N3

+ 1 

----------

## greboide

you soy brasileno  :Smile: 

----------

## Fighting Falcon

Brasil   :Wink: 

----------

## nuxman

brasil eu = new Brasil()

----------

## jczucco

Eu !!! do RS !

----------

## hlegius

eu também!

Brasil!

----------

## thiagocv

Me too!

Poxa Leandro! Fotinha de uma cerveja dos hermanos!

 *Quote:*   

> legal sua idéia.. estou colocando a enquete agora

 

Onde?!

----------

## nytro

Olha o coveiro!...

Hehehe... Claro que tem... muiiitos...

Desculpa gente não resisti...

----------

## DarkRider

A TAÇA DO MUNDO É NOSSA!

so com essa frase ja da pra imaginar né???

----------

## Snails

 *DarkRider wrote:*   

> A TAÇA DO MUNDO É NOSSA!
> 
> so com essa frase ja da pra imaginar né???

 

Portugues???? Angolano???? Ja que ambos falam o portugues e podem falar a mesma frase.

Eu sou Brasileiro. desde pequeno...

----------

## crobertosjr

 *Snails wrote:*   

>  *DarkRider wrote:*   A TAÇA DO MUNDO É NOSSA!
> 
> so com essa frase ja da pra imaginar né??? 
> 
> Portugues???? Angolano???? Ja que ambos falam o portugues e podem falar a mesma frase.
> ...

 

Talvez ele esteja citando essa frase em alusão aquela música de copas passadas   :Wink:  :

""A taça do mundo é nossa/Com o brasileiro/Não há quem possa/E, eta, esquadrão de ouro/É bom no samba/É bom no couro..."

E é isso ae! Mais um brasileiro aqui! Curtindo um invernão aqui em Curitiba, hehehe...

----------

## AlipioLuiz

 *crobertosjr wrote:*   

>  *Snails wrote:*    *DarkRider wrote:*   A TAÇA DO MUNDO É NOSSA!
> 
> so com essa frase ja da pra imaginar né??? 
> 
> Portugues???? Angolano???? Ja que ambos falam o portugues e podem falar a mesma frase.
> ...

 

Nada.. ele ta falando isso é porque o Brasil vai ser campeão da Copa do Mundo de 2006 mesmo.. Rumo ao Hexaaaa  :Smile: 

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

Brasileiro também, pena que não dá para brincar na Receita de Linux, pois instalaria o Gen em um piscar de olhos, junto com o Debian, por causa do Cacic, mas tenho que usar Windows mesmo. Sorte da galera que usa em na sua residência e no trabalho.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crobertosjr

 *AlipioLuiz wrote:*   

> Rumo ao Hexaaaa 

 

Opa! Com certeza! Essa é a única coisa que dá orgulho do Brasil ultimamente, hehehe...

----------

